# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Dear Huy Bui,  Thank you for confirming your banking details.  Beneficiary:  AP028397

## VietCAD Co.

1. *MASTERCAM 2022 - 3D High Speed Dynamic OptiRough Available for Mill and Router 3D* 
High Speed Dynamic OptiRough bây giờ có mặt trên sản phẩm Mill và Router. Trước đây chức năng này chỉ có trên gói Mill 3D. OptiRough toolpath gia công với chiều sâu cắt lớn với chiến lượt cắt 2 chiều để bóc tách vật liệu.
OptiRough Toolpath cho phép tạo một toolpath đơn để gia công chi tiết. Toolpath này nhận biết va chạm với gia công phức tạp, toolpath cũng nhận biết va chạm giữa Holder và phôi bằng tùy chọn trên Holder page. Để truy xuất vào lệnh, bạn chọn vào 3D gallery trên Mill Toolpath tab.

*2. Checking the Roughing Tool Diameter and Corner Radius When Using Stock* 
Mastercam bao gồm một cải tiến đối với tùy chọn công cụ Gia công thô trên trang Stock cho các đường chạy dao 3D tốc độ cao, 2D Area Mill và 2D Dynamic Mill. Trong các phiên bản trước, Mastercam giả định rằng nếu đường kính dụng cụ cắt đã đặt nhỏ hơn đường kính dao gia công tinh, thì không có vật liệu nào được gia công và hiển thị thông báo lỗi.

*3. Setting the Conventional Feed Rate and Stepover* 
Giờ đây, bạn có thể đặt tốc độ tiến dao Conventional dưới dạng tỷ lệ phần trăm cho Dynamic Mill, Peel Mill (khi Kiểu cắt được đặt thành Dynamic Peel) và các đường chạy dao Dynamic OptiRough. Tham số này được tìm thấy trên trang Cut Parameter. Tốc độ tiến dao Conventional đặt tốc độ tiến dao thay thế cho chuyển động Conventional của đường cắt ziczac. Tham số này chỉ khả dụng khi phương thức Cắt được đặt thành Zigzag.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Đọc toàn bộ những cập nhật về Mastercam 2022 tại đậy: https://mastercam.vn/tin-tuc

----------

